# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  شوفوا ملكة جمال الكويت وهي بالأصل ولد؟؟

## *زهرة البنفسج*

*شوفها زين الله يخليكم 
لانى متأكد انكم راح تشوفها مره ثانية بعد ماتقرأ التعليق* 
*اني اذكر اني شفتها بالتلفزيون

***


*شفت صوره تمام ؟؟
صدق او لا تصدق ان الفتاه اللتى فى صوره هى في الأصل شاب 
كويتي الجنسيه واسمه م . أ . ع
واجريت له عدة عمليات كلفت حوالى 20الف دينار
واصبح اسمه مشاعل
وتم تقليده ملك الجنس الثالث .......
اكيد بترجع تشوف صوره مره ثانية
الى اين نريد ان نصل ؟؟؟؟
أستغفر الله*

----------


## صافي الود

سبحان الله الى هدرجة وصلت الحالة 
هذا من علامات ظهور الامام الحجة اللهم عجل فرجه الشريف . 
مشكورة أختي على الطرح

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## جررريح الررروح

ههههههههههه
لا حول لله 
صدق اذا العقل تنك مصيبة
المشكلة مو بس في الكويت 
مع الاسف هذي الظاهرة منتشرة في كل مكان
وحتى في القطيف موجود بس مش بعمليات اللهم تقليد فاشل
يلبس ملابس بنات ومياعة و و وو و و و و و و وو و و  و.......
حتى انه مرة حدثت واقعة زواج بين ولدين 
بس الهيئة طبت عليهم
ومصايب وغيرها

بس في الاخير بيكون ملعون 
والله يستر على الجميع 
سلاااام

----------


## khozam

يالله الى ها الحاله الناس وصلت

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر علتواجد جميعا*

*فعلن هللظاهرة منتشرة وبشكل كبير*

*الله يكفينا واللهم عجل ظهور مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لاحول ولا قــــــــــــــــوة الا بالله 


الفرج قريب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حول ولاقوه الابالله العلي العظيم
(ظهرالفسادفي البروالبحربما كسبت أيدي الناس)

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر لكم عللتواجد*

*الذي ينير صفحتي*

*وش انقول غير استغفر الله*

----------


## أسرار الليل

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
ياربي وش هالدنيا
استغفر الله
مشكووورة خيتوو ع الطرح
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

استغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه
يسلمووووو خيه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يسلمكم جميعا عللتواجد*

*العجل العجل ياصاحب العصر والزمان*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

لا حول  واستغفور الله 
الصورة ما ظهرت معي 
بس بفعل الضاهرة متنشرة وبصورة كبيرة بعد 
شكرا على المجهود 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## روعة الدنيا

لا حوال ولا قوه لابا الله العالي العضيم 

مشكوره خيتو 

الله يعطيكِ العافيه

تحياتي 
روعة

----------


## ياناصر المظلوم

استغفر الله ربي وأتوب أليه  
الحمدلله على العقل
وعجل فرجهم

----------


## همس الصمت

أستغفر الله 
أختربت الدنيا
والكل صار يمشي بالعكس ..
يعطيك العافية خيتو على الصورة ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يسلمكم جميعا اي والله الدنيا اختربت*

*استغفر الله*

*موفقين*

----------


## تحطيم كول

لحول ههههههههه

----------


## البو عامر

يا جماعة هذة مغنية معروفة لا تضحكون على الناس

----------


## حنين الايام

*عجل يافرج الله*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*وش نقول؟؟*
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*والمصيبة الثانيه البنات الي مو مخلين شي في الشباب ولبسهم الا وقلدوه*
*والحين حتى القعدة والمشيه وووووووووووو*
*وش نقول؟؟*

----------


## ward roza <3

استغفر الله 

للاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

مشاعل بعد

وفاز خخخخخ والله حاله

----------


## حسسينو

*لاحول ولا قــــــــــــــــوة الا بالله*

----------


## علي ابوالزهراء

زمن تغير الرجال يبي يصيرمره والمره تبي تصير رجال هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نغام الانوثه

استغفر الله استغفر الله 


الله يجيرنه

يسلموو على الطرح

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------

